# soil science laboratory



## smkhadem (Aug 16, 2015)

hello dears 
i want to make a laboratory in australia for analysis of soil , water , and fertilizer analysis and fertilizer recomendation ,
anyone can give me help and Idea
thank you 
khadem


----------

